# Palm IIIC/new WindowsXP hotsync issue



## doverbey (Aug 7, 2005)

Hi. I just bought a new Dell with Windows XP and I'm having a heck of time getting my Palm hotsync connection working for my Palm IIIc. 

I installed my original desktop software and then installed the latest desktop software available from Palm.

I got an IConcepts serial to USB adapter and installed that driver from the disk. The directions for that say to check that everything is working okay by seeing (in the Device Manager) if the device shows up in Ports (COM &LPT). 

The first problem is that my Device Manager list does not include Ports as an option to look at. Dell Support says that you can't just see what ports are assigned/in use - you have to know the device that might be using a port and look at the device. Is that true?????? 

Anyway...... when I try to hotsync, it says that Com1 is already in use and it will finish the hotsync when the port is free. Which never happens, of course. 

Any hints? THANKS!!!!!!!


----------

